# Trailer Axle Alignment Problem



## daslobo777

Just noticed on the SOB Shadow Cruiser TT that we purchased about a year ago that I had significant tire wear (feathering, edge wear, etc.) mostly on the passenger side but also on the driver side to a lesser extent. Due to what turned out to be a very busy travel year for me we only had one major trip on the TT of approx. 3500 miles last summer and when we returned home the TT went to storage and I am just now noticing the tire wear. Due to the significant feathering on the two rear TT tires - I highly suspect axle alignment is my culprit (the tires are always kept to proper tire pressure, on TT is not ever loaded anywhere near capacity - usually closer to 80% of GVWR for the TT). Anyway - the tires look mostly shot







( and probably will not be covered under warranty. You may want to take notice if you are having tire wear issues - there is alot of discussion traffic on other SOB forum sites regarding most axles comming new from the factory with some type of alighment anomaly. Guess it actually cost more $$ for the mfg to put on the axles straight







) So took the TT in today to a axle/suspension specialty shop for an alignment - will let you know what the results are when I get it back tomorrow. Contacting the Warranty Dept to see if I can get this covered. While it is in at the shop I decided to upgrade the suspension components to Dexter HD E-Z Flex parts. This will at least allow me the knowledge that the susp parts will be good and high quality and give the TT a smoother ride. After it gets out of the susp shop it is going to Discount Tires for new Maxxis tires and a tire balance. Ahh Yes - the many joys of TT Life ..... a rather expensive toy/hobby ..... but when go camping and see the smiles on the DD's faces - it is all worth while.


----------



## Herbicidal

Thanks for posting your experience. Just curious, what is your shop charging for an alignment on your TT?


----------



## clarkely

Herbicidal said:


> Thanks for posting your experience. Just curious, what is your shop charging for an alignment on your TT?


I am subscribed to the thread - i know when i did my springs, ez flez and went up a sidewall rating - that i measured my axles all out and saw they were out slightly - yet i have examined it thoroughly and i appear to have very straight tracking and with one tire different and not an equal/opposite wear on an opposite tire???? lots of possibilities ........... i had more wear on my one tire on one side than the rest of them.......... i did have some other uneven wear across the tire........

I believe (for me) there were many contributing factors ......... Springs, shackles, cheap factory tires, lug nut torque adjustment, hitch set up, loading.......... I am amazed when i check lug nut torque for friends how loose/UN-tightened they are........ torque wrench or two are very important items to have in the tool box.....

I alerted keystone about it and they directed me to have a dealer check it out........... I figured sine i was upgrading everything i would keep a close eye on it and see how it wears and if a continued problem i would then go to a dealer.......... well we did 4500 + miles last year and (knock on wood) all seems good after upgrades.......

I look forward to your findings and i hope all works out well for you in whatever the finding.....


----------



## daslobo777

Herbicidal / Clarkely-

This is a specialty suspension shop that I have used in the past and come highly rated - so I trust them. They quoted me $190.00 just to check the suspension. But the catch is with their equipment setup, it costs double setup charges to have them check each wheel/axle and report back the data, then setup up again to make any adjustments. I knew in advance that I wanted them to both check, record, and adjust the axles/suspension so I had them do all together in advance for $385.00. Guy says he is now seeing lots of brand new TT/5ers coming in before purchase to verify axle alignment as a part of purchase agreement. Make sence. Anyway with alignment and Dexter HD EZ-Flex Susp setup the bill will run me about $690.00 and I did receive some good news that Warranty will pick up about half the bill. I will report back tomorrow on the alignment data.


----------



## clarkely

I would say it sounds like money well spent......only thing I would add .......if you have time and they can get springs in time........they are inexpensive.......and upgrading one size/number of springs is money well spent.

I'm looking forward to hearing their findings and what affects it was responsible for.


----------



## daslobo777

OK - Here are the numbers from the alignment:

Remember this is from only about 3500 miles on the TT with no issues such as running over curbs - this is from the factory:

Axle 1 (Fwd)
Camber Left Tire: Before -1/2" After(Spec) +1/2 [off 1.0"]
Camber Rt Tire: Before -3/4" After(Spec) +1/2 [off 1.25"]
Toe Left Tire: Before +1/16" After(Spec) +1/16 [off 0.0"]
Toe Rt Tire: Before +5/8" After(Spec) +1/16" [off 9/16"]

Axle 2 (Fwd)
Camber Left Tire: Before -1" After(Spec) +1/2 [off 1.5"]
Camber Rt Tire: Before -1/2" After(Spec) +1/2 [off 1.0"]
Toe Left Tire: Before +1/4" After(Spec) +1/16 [off 3/8"]
Toe Rt Tire: Before -1/16" After(Spec) +1/16" [off 1/8"]

According to the Alignment Guy - this indicated moderate to severe mis-alignment that was causing the two axles to track against each other and therefore causing the severe tire wear.

Still reasonably sure that Warranty may give me something but not sure what yet. I have to send in this data plus pictures. This is one of those situations that I am "just past" the one-year warranty - so if I get half my $385.00 back I will be happy.

Also for what is is worth, the Alignment Guy said he sees many more problems with Lippert Axles (mine) than with Dexter Axles - something to file away for the future.


----------



## duggy

Those are some significantly off spec numbers. As well as saving the tires, it should help gas mileage as well.


----------



## CamperAndy

A couple of questions.

Did they verify the axle position relative to the ball?

How was the trailer loaded during the alignment check?


----------



## clarkely

Interesting findings

When i upgraded wheel, tire rating, spring ratings and ez flex i checked to ensure they were parallel to each other and not causing any cross bind to each other - when hanging with out any load on them.

Did they have to remount hangers to correct?

Did they measure to the ball center from the hangers?

My hangers were out slightly to the ball but axles were parallel which i could actually make up slightly with my hitch since i do not use the ball i could actually put my yolk slightly angled to compensate - again i am still not convinced in my situation that it wasn't a combination of contributing factors.......

by about the end of this summer i will have put about the same amount of miles on the new set up to give a fair evaluation as to whether i have any uneven wear .............. but i changed so much again that i would not be able to pinpoint which thing helped the most other then to hteorize.

It was money well spent whether its covered or not to have the confidence that things are fixed.


----------



## daslobo777

The trailer was loaded with "standard supplies" which are always carried in the TT. Fresh Water / Gray Water tanks were half full. Black Tank was empty. We were not at "full pre-trip load" but probably 75% of that.

They did not reposition the hangers. I asked them on that point and they stated that that is only done for extreme severe cased of axle mis-alignment that cannot be corrected with normal adjustments of which mine did not require that change.

I did ask them how they perform the alignment, because I always ask many many questions. They stated that their equipment picks up various points on the frame and the hitch and they then set up the adjustemnt from those data points. I did not watch the operation but my understanding is that both the hitch ball location and the frame alignment were both factored into the alignment process.

From what I can visually see, the wheels "look" more in alignment. Did you ever notice that sometimes the tires look as if they are fighting each other for direction? Mine did previously. Now they just "look" like they are better aligned. Probably all in my head based upon what came out of my wallet We shall see - at least I "feel" better now that this has been done. Next stop to to get new tires.


----------

